# Remoska



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

My Remoska has died and I wondered if there was anything as good - or better - to replace it with. Does anyone have any recommendations.

I contacted Lakeland who referred me to a company in Preston who do repairs. After speaking to a very helpful gentleman who said he thought it may be the element (keeps blowing house trip if I remove the lid without switching off) and it wouldnt be safe to continue using it. The basic cost of repair would be about £40, plus the cost of postage to send it in the first place, so I am wondering if it is worth it.

I have had it since everyone else on here bought one, which is some years ago!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They do cost around £140 new, have you looked on ebay for any.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have you not invoked the lifetime guarantee? I think you have to pay a bit extra to get the new one but might be worth trying.
Still have mine well both will be devastated if they break.

Sue


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Take it back to Lakeland and get a refund and put it towards a new one. 
I got a Tefal Roast and bake when I got the refund from mine but I think they may have been discontinued which is a shame as they are way better than the Remoska.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been in touch with Lakeland and this is their reply:

"I can see from your account details that the Remoska was purchased back in March 2008 and with regular use several times a week it has probably now reached the end of it's lifespan.

It is worth considering if it's worth repairing it at a cost of £40.00 plus postage charges or replacing the Remoska at a cost of £149.99."

They also told me my old pans wouldn't fit the new style so I either pay £40+ to have the old one repaired if possible, buy a new one, or, as I have decided for now, forget it

Just wondered what else was out there that is as good


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Keep an eye on this one.

cabby

eBay item number:121548894045


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have a 10yr old Remoska Grand and an 8 yr old Bravoska. I don't think the latter are available now but in our opinion the Bravoska is a superior product being both adjustable and reversible.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I decided to have my Remoska repaired and it needed a new element. cost, including return postage was £45 (plus my cost of £2.80 to send it) which, considering a new one is £149.99  -and the old pans wont fit - I think (hope!!) it is going to be money well spent. should have it back by the end of the week.

The company, Billington Electrical of Garstang, were very helpful when I spoke to them :


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> We have a 10yr old Remoska Grand and an 8 yr old Bravoska. I don't think the latter are available now but in our opinion the Bravoska is a superior product being both adjustable and reversible.


I too have a Bravoska, which I use at home almost all the time, and a Remoska for the van.

I agree that the Bravoska is very good but, for our size van anyway, I think it is too heavy and, more importantly, the base, when used as a lid to make an oven, is just too big and awkward to put down safely when hot. I didn' t know they were no longer available.

My sister in law replaced her old Remoska with a new one so I have her old deep and shallow pans as spares. Fingers crossed that the lid keeps going as I' d be lost without it.

G


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a similar fault with my Remoska and it kept blowing the pod fuse at Caravan Club sites. Mine was about 5 or 6 years old and they replaced it in the Exeter branch straight away. That one kept blowing the fuse so I had it replaced as well. So far so good but the new one does look worth paying a bit extra.
I would take it back to a shop and try again.
Bob


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Too late Bob45, I posted it last week, thank you anyway
:roll: :twisted:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> My Remoska has died and I wondered if there was anything as good - or better - to replace it with. Does anyone have any recommendations.
> 
> I contacted Lakeland who referred me to a company in Preston who do repairs. After speaking to a very helpful gentleman who said he thought it may be the element (keeps blowing house trip if I remove the lid without switching off) and it wouldnt be safe to continue using it. The basic cost of repair would be about £40, plus the cost of postage to send it in the first place, so I am wondering if it is worth it.
> 
> I have had it since everyone else on here bought one, which is some years ago!!


Lakeland are exchanging old ones for the new version

They gave us what we paid for the old one. It cost us £30 for a new Remoska.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

I have just taken delivery today of a 7 litre halogen oven. Only have gas in our van apart from a microwave (hardly use). Retired last April and spent summer wilding in Scotland, so gas was fine. Going to France in March with 13 k & 6 kg gas cyclinder which has to last three months. Looked at roast and bake, but now discontinued. Remoska £150 seems rather pricy. I wanted something to bake my sourdough bread twice a week and the remoska won't do this. Researched halogen ovens and looks as if it will do everything I want - roast, fry, bake bread and cakes, grill, steam. I use my steamer a lot whilst away, and I do cook a lot, but needed something for use on aires.

Anyway, it cost £25 from amazon for a 7 litre oven, so quite a lot cheaper than remoska. Will store in the van oven. Will be experimenting with it over the next few weeks in conjunction with the microwave, so watch this space! 7 litre size looks fine for 2 people.

Cheers
Lesley


----------

